# Highlighting your eyes above a mask



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 19, 2020)

The pic -Oy- posted with the dark-haired young lady in a mask got me thinking.  Til masks are again passé, enhancing your face will have to switch from lips (and lipstick) to the eyes.  The thing is, I *hate* the feeling of mascara on my lashes—especially toward the end of the day. My lashes just feel gloppy and I don’t know how effectively remove the stuff.  Any suggestions as to brand or technique?  Thanks


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 19, 2020)

I dread to put on mascara in this heat since I wear PPE at work. 

Too Faced better than sex mascara works well for me. It keeps my lashes curled and doesn't smudge. I got it at Ulta.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

There are some better mascaras than others.  The hypoallergenic are the best IMO.  I use a small wipe that sits in a solution in a little container.  You can buy these wipes in drug stores or on Amazon like I did.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 19, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> The pic -Oy- posted with the dark-haired young lady in a mask got me thinking.  Til masks are again passé, enhancing your face will have to switch from lips (and lipstick) to the eyes.  The thing is, I *hate* the feeling of mascara on my lashes—especially toward the end of the day. My lashes just feel gloppy and I don’t know how effectively remove the stuff.  Any suggestions as to brand or technique?  Thanks



Yaaayyyyy makeup talk. 

Are your lashes already dark brown with no blonde tips? If so you might try a clear mascara. It will define your lashes without feeling as heavy as regular mascara, and obviously you won't have to worry about dark smudges.

If your lashes for sure need color, I fell in love with Wet'n'Wild Mega Length waterproof mascara. It's inexpensive, you can find it at the drugstore or on Amazon, it goes on light, makes your lashes look longer, the brush doesn't clump, and the product doesn't smudge. 

For removing waterproof mascara, I like Neutrogena Oil-Free eye makeup remover (in the blue bottle, shake well before using!!). It works as well as Clinique Take The Day Off but for half the price. I also like Boscia Makeup Breakup cleansing oil, which is safe to use on your eyes _if they're not too sensitive_. It also melts sunscreen and foundation so you'd only need one product to do your whole face! Then follow with your regular cleanser to really get into the pores.

Even if you're not using eyeshadow you can emphasize your eyes with a tinted eyelid primer and by using a highlighter along the oribital bone and under the arch of your brows. I like Too Faced Shadow Insurance lid primer and Smashbox Under Eye Brightener. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2020)

Not me!!!!


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 21, 2020)

Women won’t be truly liberated until they  stop putting black stuff around their eyes.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

I wear glasses with UV protection all the time...since my cataract surgery.  They help protect my eyes from COVID 19.  I stopped wearing makeup when I was 41.  I am who am.  I have wimpy eyelashes.  Nothing I do is going to make me look young again, even a facelift does not lift the skin on my arms and hands.  If someone thinks I need to wear makeup to look good, I don't need to know them.  I would like to know a good moisturizer for the skin below my eyes.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2020)

when you wear too much eye makeup in hot, humid weather ...


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2020)

I belong to a site for those of us who have had serious retinal surgery.  BarbieGirl’s advice re Neutrogena Oil Free makeup remover is good to know as the Clinique version was considered the one of the best.  If there was something special happening, I’d wear some.

Although I can’t often wear eye makeup any more because of the daily drops, I feel better when I shape & shade my eyebrows.  They’re disappearing quickly.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

I haven't worn makeup in decades except for a little eyebrow pencil on my brows because for awhile they were sparse and now they are graying. But I don't even use it every time I go out. Lip gloss only on my lips.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I haven't worn makeup in decades except for a little eyebrow pencil on my brows because for awhile they were sparse and now they are graying. But I don't even use it every time I go out. Lip gloss only on my lips.


Can you tell me of a good brand of lip gloss, one that helps things stay moist longer?


----------



## peppermint (Aug 22, 2020)

I haven't worn mascara or eyebrow pencil since last March....I only put lip gloss on if I go to the supermarket...Don't ask why, it was a habit
whenever I would go somewhere....I use to put eyebrow pencil on my lids.....I don't bother now....I just put my glasses on and go....
with the Mask....
I haven't cut my hair since March....It is getting ao long....I just don't want to go to a Beauty Parlor...Hubby might clip some of my 
mop of hair.....I just put my hair in a pony tail....


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 22, 2020)

I used to put on full make up when I was much younger. Over the years. I became lazier to the point I convinced myself LESS IS MORE AND PRETTIER. I'm liberated from most cosmetics now, I can get dressed and ready to go in a few minutes.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I haven't worn mascara or eyebrow pencil since last March....I only put lip gloss on if I go to the supermarket...Don't ask why, it was a habit
> whenever I would go somewhere....I use to put eyebrow pencil on my lids.....I don't bother now....I just put my glasses on and go....
> with the Mask....
> I haven't cut my hair since March....It is getting ao long....I just don't want to go to a Beauty Parlor...Hubby might clip some of my
> mop of hair.....I just put my hair in a pony tail....


I have long hair.  My husband cuts that part three times a year.  I cut my bangs.  It works.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Can you tell me of a good brand of lip gloss, one that helps things stay moist longer?


Vaseline helps.  There are some with added tint.  None last long.  
If you want something longer lasting, start with something like Revlon Colour Stay & add the Vaseline on top.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

I've rarely worn makeup since fully retiring 2 years ago. I used to be self conscious about being "naked" faced in public because I look like death warmed over without it (to me). My eyelashes are blonde and stubby, I've always had dark circles under my eyes, and my eyebrows are disappearing. I think one of the well earned and liberating freedoms of aging and retirement is to be proud of who you are just the way you are. But to answer your question CinnamonSugar, I've used Neutrogena face soap for years. A gentle scrub over my eyes would remove most, if not all, the mascara. Any remaining smudge underneath I would remove with vitamin E oil.


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I wear glasses with UV protection all the time...since my cataract surgery.  They help protect my eyes from COVID 19.  I stopped wearing makeup when I was 41.  I am who am.  I have wimpy eyelashes.  Nothing I do is going to make me look young again, even a facelift does not lift the skin on my arms and hands.  If someone thinks I need to wear makeup to look good, I don't need to know them.  I would like to know a good moisturizer for the skin below my eyes.


I currently use Aveeno Positively Radiant on my whole face and under my eyes. Or I gently dab on a trace of vitamin E oil. I've also used Cetaphil.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you for all your suggestions for what to use on my lips and face.  At present I use lanolin that has the consistency of Vaseline on my lips.  It feels more natural, but is doesn't seem to stay on long.  Plus if I have it on, my husband tells me I smell like a sheep.  Grin.  I don't use color on my lips.  They have enough natural color.  I discovered when I was a teenager that if I wore lipstick it eliminated my natural color.  I liked the natural look of the 1970s.  I still do.  I'll be glad when the style returns to that.  I use moisturizer with aloe vera in it for my face, but under my eyes I need a little more.  
I


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank goodness for the masks as they can cover up all of my flaws and there is no need to wear a speck of makeup which I hadn't worn much of anyway.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 23, 2020)

Wouldn't it be easier if I just put a bag over my head?


----------



## deesierra (Aug 23, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Thank goodness for the masks as they can cover up all of my flaws and there is no need to wear a speck of makeup which I hadn't worn much of anyway.


Every cloud has a silver lining ☺


----------

